# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## mollie

Hallo allemaal,
ik ben alleenstaande moeder 51 jaar,2 kids,latrelatie en sinds 9 aug.2011 gebruikster van citalopram. Sinds half juni 2011 ben ik thuis van mijn werk.
Volg cursus GGz en heb 1 op1 gesprekken als therapie i.v.m. depressie/burnout. Wil graag lotgenotencontact op dit forum.

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Hoi Mollie!
Welkom op dit Forum! Hopelijk voel je je snel thuis hier op het forum en kan dit bijdragen aan een beter herstel!
X Femke

----------


## mollie

Hallo Femke,
Ik heb gezien dat het onderwerp antidepressiva-gebruikers aanwezig is. Ik denk dat ik daar lotgenoten vind. Heb erin gelezen, maar weet niet hoe ik daar zelf kan reageren of me voorstellen.
Groet, Mollie.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mollie,

In rubriek psychisch welzijn kan je een en ander vinden en in elk geval veel lotgenoten hier  :Smile: 
Onderaan elke post heb je een vak zodat je kan reageren, of je klikt op iemands naam en op profiel kan je een bericht achterlaten of je kan een prive berichtje sturen  :Smile: 
Hopelijk kom je er uit!
Sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## ikke64

Hallo,

Ik ben een getrouwde man van 47. werk fulltime, als beheerder, in een onderdelen magazijn van een multinational voor beschermende verpakkingen. 2 dochters en een zoon 23,20 en bijna 14. Mijn interresse ligt op het medisch/veterinaire vlak. Mede door dat ik helaas mijn hele leven al met zieke mensen om me heen leef. Mijn moeder, vader, dochter en ook mijn vrouw ia kanker patient geweest. Zelf redelijk gevoelig voor stress maar kan me de laatste tijd goed staande houden. Ik heb samen met mijn vrouw 16 somali's gefokt, Vandaar mijn avator  :Wink:

----------

